# Купил баян Вельтмайстер Грандина 11/5 80года



## zloy_ded (3 Дек 2011)

1.В сложенном состоянии, на 3 гранях секций меха ,местами , проступает белезна. Протрешь влажной тряпкой - пропадает. Высохнет - выступает. Как аккуратно и чем можно исправить этот недостаток из подручных средств? 
2.Где можно найти информацию о правильном хранении и профилактических работах? 
3. Между резонаторами стоят проволочки - перемычки какие то. Для чего они - их количество и в каком месте они должны быть установлены ?У меня 4 резонатора - 2 перемычки. Я подумал что должно быть 3 - отсюда вопрос
4. На каких голосах клапана не нужны? Нот я не знаю - поэтому проще написать на подобии - 6 голосов снизу не ставится.
Заранее спасибо всем тем кто поможет разобраться


----------



## БАЯННЫЙ МАСТЕР (3 Дек 2011)

*zloy_ded*,
Сколькко заплатили за Грандину?


----------



## zloy_ded (3 Дек 2011)

20000


----------



## ze_go (3 Дек 2011)

zloy_ded писал:


> 1.В сложенном состоянии, на 3 гранях секций меха ,местами , проступает белезна.


грибок (она же плесень), либо смыть бактерицидным мылом, либо антигрибковым средством со строительного рынка...
zloy_ded писал:


> 2.Где можно найти информацию о правильном хранении и профилактических работах?


в паспорте к инструменту... :biggrin: главное - беречь от сырости и не ставить возле батареи (и от холода беречь). иногда ворочать с ребра на ребро (ставить вниз головою), ложить на разные плоскости, чтоб лайки не провисали на залогах...
zloy_ded писал:


> 3. Между резонаторами стоят проволочки - перемычки какие то.


Бог их знает... зачем...
zloy_ded писал:


> 4. На каких голосах клапана не нужны?


на разных регистрах по-разному...


----------



## БАЯННЫЙ МАСТЕР (3 Дек 2011)

*zloy_ded*,
20000 -Немного дороговато


----------



## zloy_ded (3 Дек 2011)

*4. На каких голосах клапана не нужны?

на разных регистрах по-разному...*


А при чем тут регистры? Регистры всего лишь меняют голоса. У меня например на Рояле Стандарте, не было клапанов на последних 5 голосах внизу. Где шел ряд Фагота - там еще меньше. Просто хотел проверить что должно стоять и нигде не могу найти фото. Везде попадались фотки с видом сверху. Что касается дороговизны цены, то Вы меня удивили. В Москве купить дешево баян не реально. Перекупщики реально мониторят все и везде. Выбор на баяны немецкие ограничен. Мало их - с аккордеонами проще. Так, что вопрос о дороговизне - вопрос интересный.


----------



## via (4 Дек 2011)

zloy_ded писал:


> .В сложенном состоянии, на 3 гранях секций меха ,местами , проступает белезна. Протрешь влажной тряпкой - пропадает. Высохнет - выступает. Как аккуратно и чем можно исправить этот недостаток из подручных средств?


в аптеках продается формалин очищенный, можно обувной


----------



## SashHen (4 Дек 2011)

zloy_ded писал:


> братцы хохлы так не считают наверно и впаривают по полной аналогичный баян



А братцы москали вот так впривают:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Weltmeister-Supita-German-made-famous-ACCORDION-120-bass
-/360408709327?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item53ea0878cf

Хотя красная цена такому - $2000-2500

Так что прекращаем нападки


----------



## zloy_ded (4 Дек 2011)

Это не нападки, а примеры цен. И ничего обидного нет. Каждый вправе ставить свою цену. Это рынок. А рынок без впаривания - не рынок. Лучше ответьте мне на вопрос. 
*1.Антигрибковым составом надо обрабатывать только побелевшие места или все меха и внутри корпусавключая дерево
2.Восстановится ли цвет меха после обработки? Если нет - то чем лучше довести цвет до родного?*


----------



## Новиков Игорь (4 Дек 2011)

Что то не слышно волшебных слов от этого злого деда. Ни тебе спасибо, ни пожалуйста. Только вынь,да положь! А еще, москали,хохлы... это как понимать ? Мы здесь, вроде бы все одной крови- аккордеонно-баянной !


----------



## zloy_ded (4 Дек 2011)

Спасибо тем, кто откликнулся! Правда тема еще не закончена. И если Вы были внимательны, то там где вопрос решен, уже давно написано что надо


----------



## SashHen (4 Дек 2011)

Новиков Игорь писал:


> москали,хохлы... это как понимать ? Мы здесь, вроде бы все одной крови- аккордеонно-баянной !



Вот как-то это и задело, я извиняюсь, что не сдержался!


----------



## MAN (5 Дек 2011)

zloy_ded писал:


> 4. На каких голосах клапана не нужны? Нот я не знаю - поэтому проще написать на подобии - 6 голосов снизу не ставится.


 Залоги не приклеиваются на те планки, через которые и без них расход воздуха невелик, то бишь на самые высокозвучащие. Сколько таких планок на Вашем конкретном инструменте, точно может сказать, видимо, лишь тот, кто имел опыт ремонта "Грандин", однако я думаю, что отсутствие или дефект проёмного клапана там, где он действительно необходим, легко обнаружить по "провалам" в звучании соответствующих нот.


----------



## zloy_ded (6 Дек 2011)

*MAN*,
Спасибо. Похоже остается пробовать и сравнивать. Чем уже и начал заниматься. Заметил интересную вещь. Настраиваешь в нуль. Через сутки, некоторые голоса, снова приходится подправлять. Может это от возраста баяна. Как плохо, когда сайтов море, а конкретной информации найти трудно.


----------



## SashHen (6 Дек 2011)

Может, вы просто плохой баян взяли?


----------



## zet10 (6 Дек 2011)

SashHen писал:


> Может, вы просто плохой баян взяли?


В точку! Хотя может быть человеку нравится постигать науку ремонта инструмента? Все относительно...


----------



## БАЯННЫЙ МАСТЕР (7 Дек 2011)

zloy_ded писал:


> Восстановится ли цвет меха после обработки? Если нет - то чем лучше довести цвет до родного?


Фломастеров-тьма, и цветов немеряно, а Вы спрашиваете чем закрасить...


----------



## MAN (7 Дек 2011)

zet10 писал:


> В точку! Хотя может быть человеку нравится постигать науку ремонта инструмента? Все относительно...


Очень может быть, что нравится! И начинать её постигать как раз и нужно со стареньких и недорогих инструментов. А ещё может быть, что человек не может позволить себе потратить на баян более 20 тысяч и ровно ничего предосудительного в этом тоже нет. Вот Вы, Юрий, могли бы предложить за такую или близкую к ней цену хороший баян (без подобного рода недостатков)?

*zloy_ded*, в процессе "пиления" (настройки) в язычках возникают механические внутренние напряжения. Спустя какое-то время голоса "релаксируют" и строй из-за этого может опять нарушаться. Ничего странного и страшного в этом явлении нет. Опытные мастера-настройщики знают это, учитывают и стараются "пилить" голоса, так сказать "с упреждением", чтобы в итоге, когда всё "устаканится", голос как можно точнее попал в нужную частоту. Ну и "пилить", конечно, надобно умеючи (тут множество всяких тонкостей). Но даже они настройку производят обычно в несколько этапов, методом последовательных итераций приближаясь к желаемому результату, особенно если к ней предъявляются высокие требования. 

Для восстановления цвета ленты, которой оклеены борины меха, я бы посоветовал Вам использовать не фломастеры, а краску для кожи (можно купить в магазинах, торгующих обувью или одеждой из кожи).


----------



## zet10 (7 Дек 2011)

MAN писал:


> Вы, Юрий, могли бы предложить за такую или близкую к ней цену хороший баян (без подобного рода недостатков)?


Цена кстати не такая уж и дешевая.За эти деньги вполне реально купить себе хороший,добротный "Вельт"!
Другое дело,что все хорошее и за эту сумму ,что появляется у нас в магазине моментально раскупается!Кстати если вы помните тут на форуме,я не однократно предлагал и Супиту за 40 т.р и "Ясную Поляну" по аналогичной цене...Если вы конкретно ищите какой то инструмент и по конкретной цене сообщите буду рад Вам помочь!


----------



## MAN (7 Дек 2011)

Помню-помню, ещё бы! И за готовность помочь огромное Вам спасибо, Юрий! Правда я сам, к сожалению, в обозримом будущем вряд ли буду в состоянии воспользоваться Вашим предложением, будь оно даже самым выгодным и недорогим (проклятая нищета, квартирный вопрос, испортивший не только москвичей, ипотека :hi: ) А вот Ваш магазин-салон при случае охотно посетил бы просто из любопытства, интереса и желания увидеть хорошие инструменты живьём и на близком расстоянии. Не напомните ли где он теперь располагается и как до него добраться? Он по-прежнему называется "Симфония"? Думаю это будет интересно не только мне.


----------



## zloy_ded (7 Дек 2011)

*zet10*,
Все просто. Есть у меня брат двоюродный, кончивший муз школу. Короче горе баянист. Ляпнул он им, представляете как звучит баян с 11 регистрами. У моих женщин заклинило и они решили мне сделать подарок до 20000. Нашли что поближе - посмотрели другие цены и привезли. Я конечно все понимаю, но женской логике понять не могу. Я уже не говорю уже о том, что как можно было не увидеть белезну четырьмя глазами. Говоришь - надо подделать и продавать, море обиды. Самое печальное, что черт с этими деньгами, но не лежит душа к нему. Может не привык. Звук красивее, но слабее. У Рояла все наоборот. Вчера смотрел его. Перевосковка на подходе, настройка нужна, небольшой налет коррозии - надо убирать, клапана надо кое какие переклеивать,плесень. Но это взгляд чайника. Кстати Роял внутри посвежее будет. Вот такой сюрприз последовал за этим подарком. А салон Ваш я вроде знаю. Не сказал бы, что за 20 можно купить Грандину. Если брать среднюю цену, то это будет где то 30000.


----------



## zet10 (7 Дек 2011)

zloy_ded писал:


> А салон Ваш я вроде знаю. Не сказал бы, что за 20 можно купить Грандину. Если брать среднюю цену, то это будет где то 30000.


Я могу на это только еще раз повторить что в САЛОНЕ БРАТЬ НЕ НАДО!Там накрутка 40-50 % ,увы с этим не чего не попишешь,просто свяжитесь со мной и забирайте инструмент без накруток.К примеру, мы поставляем инструменты во многие магазины Москвы,не буду называть Магазин,но на досуге они получили бартером итальянский аккордеон за 140 тыс.руб,сейчас он у них стоит 250 тыс.руб.

MAN писал:


> А вот Ваш магазин-салон при случае охотно посетил бы просто из любопытства, интереса и желания увидеть хорошие инструменты живьём и на близком расстоянии. Не напомните ли где он теперь располагается и как до него добраться? Он по-прежнему называется "Симфония"? Думаю это будет интересно не только мне.


Я уже поднимал эту тему,именно из за облачных накруток и не понимания "Симфония"превратилась в Банкрот!Новый салон называется "Гармония" ,находится он Пятницкое ш.18.Но Вы помните я уже говорил,что не сторонник выставлять новые и стоящие инструменты на прилавок по двум причинам
1) Заоблачная накрутка.
2)Очень много желающих открутить что либо,поцарапать,сломать инструмент.
К сожалению штат работников не большой и за всем не уследить((
Поэтому если Вы действительно хотите ,как Вы выражаетесь ; " охотно посетил бы просто из любопытства, интереса и желания увидеть хорошие инструменты живьём и на близком расстоянии""..,то тогда просто свяжитесь со мной,если в наличии таковые в этот момент будут,буду рад если вы их не только посмотрите,но и поиграете на них!


----------



## SibBayan.ru (7 Дек 2011)

MAN писал:


> в процессе "пиления" (настройки) в язычках возникают механические внутренние напряжения. Спустя какое-то время голоса "релаксируют" и строй из-за этого может опять нарушаться. Ничего странного и страшного в этом явлении нет. Опытные мастера-настройщики знают это, учитывают и стараются "пилить" голоса, так сказать "с упреждением", чтобы в итоге, когда всё "устаканится", голос как можно точнее попал в нужную частоту.


Бред полный! Как же вы квинтовый круг сделаете? Тоже с упреждением? Ну-ну


----------



## zloy_ded (7 Дек 2011)

*vit74*,
Присоединяюсь, хотя я и чайник. Ни в какую логику не укладывается. Ведет не все голоса - и этим все сказано

*zet10*,
1. Я в офисе не был, но у меня очень хорошая память на Московских и Украинских продавцов
2. Лучше ответьте Вы или кто то другой на возникшие вопросы
а. Чем зачистить налет на язычках? Сейчас есть даже составы, но вроде мастера применяют мелкую шкурку.
б. Так надо обрабатывать анти грибковым составом или сразу краской? Если надо, то какие места еще надо промазать?
в. Может ли голос быть глухим и тихим из - за того, что клапан ему не нужен? Мое мнение - да. Если не так - поправьте


----------



## zet10 (7 Дек 2011)

zloy_ded
1)Я не продавец))...Хотя не скрою получаю огромное удовольствие в магазине,когда могу помочь людям в совете и преобритении инструменте,все же как ни крути это моя стихия и работа.
2) 
Что Вы подразумеваете под словом налет,ржавчина?
Если ржавчина,то насколько я слышал от своих мастеров как ни выстраивай голос,долго строй он держать не будет.
Я не мастер и в таких вопросах 100 % гарантии в своих ответах дать не могу!Единственное чем я могу вам помочь,так это дать телефоны мастеров, но это опять тогда нужно вкладываться(((
Не знаю,...я бы вам посоветовал продать этот инструмент и не мучится,какой смысл его ремонтировать, если у Вас к нему душа не лежит?Продайте,добавьте денег и купите себе нормальный аппарат! В противном случае так и будете его все время латать как "Тришкин кафтан"...Хотя конечно с маральной точки зрения совет не очень,Все же Подарок!


----------



## zloy_ded (7 Дек 2011)

*zet10*,
Вкладывание в мастеров плюс стоимость баяна = стоимость нормального баяна. Или я ошибаюсь в подсчетах ?


----------



## zet10 (7 Дек 2011)

zloy_ded писал:


> Вкладывание в мастеров плюс стоимость баяна = стоимость нормального баяна. Или я ошибаюсь в подсчетах ?


Нет не ошибаетесь!Совершенно Верно!Порой Вкладывание в мастеров плюс стоимость баяна, гораздо дороже стоимости нормального баяна.


----------



## zloy_ded (7 Дек 2011)

Поэтому надо понимать, что можешь сделать сам, а что мастер. Плюс учитывать стоимость работ. Не знаю как в другом городе, а в Москве они не детские. Вот только Вы не уточнили сколько надо мне добавить и что я получу на выходе. Интересно просто сравнить


----------



## zet10 (7 Дек 2011)

zloy_ded писал:


> Поэтому надо понимать, что можешь сделать сам, а что мастер. Плюс учитывать стоимость работ. Не знаю как в другом городе, а в Москве они не детские


такое впечатление,что речь идет не о музыкальном инструменте,а как минимум о СТРОИТЕЛЬСТВЕ ДОМА!Очень глобально!zloy_ded писал:


> Вот только Вы не уточнили сколько надо мне добавить и что я получу на выходе.


Я просто дал Вам совет,а уж принять его или отказаться,добавить или убавить это уже Ваше личное дело!


----------



## zloy_ded (7 Дек 2011)

*zet10*,
1.Дело не в строительстве дома - а в желании считать свои деньги немного заглядывая вперед 
2.Спасибо за совет - но он требует уточнения
Отвлекся я от темы а вопросы остались

а. Чем зачистить налет на язычках? Сейчас есть даже составы, но вроде мастера применяют мелкую шкурку.
б. Так надо обрабатывать анти грибковым составом или сразу краской? Если надо, то какие места еще надо промазать?
в. Может ли голос быть глухим и тихим из - за того, что клапан ему не нужен? Мое мнение - да. Если не так - поправьте


----------



## MAN (8 Дек 2011)

vit74 писал:


> Бред полный!


 Возможно, так как моё толкование основано не на глубоких знаниях и собственном большом практическом опыте, а преимущественно лишь на скудных и разрозненных теоретических сведениях, а также догадках и домыслах (прошу простить меня за то, что на этот раз не удосужился предупредить об этом сразу, обычно я не забываю это сделать). Однако мотивом, побудившим меня изложить весь этот бред, послужило вовсе не стремление "блеснуть умом", а обыкновенное желание попытаться хоть как-то помочь собрату, что хотя бы отчасти, надеюсь, меня извиняет.
Итак, то что я прежде тут наговорил - бред. Хорошо. Пусть так, но объясните, пожалуйста, грамотно, как и подобает настоящему специалисту, в силу каких причин на самом деле у некоторых голосов в течении суток после настройки ощутимо изменяется, "уплывает" частота звучания и как это явление можно победить?

P.S. К сожалению, автор статьи, которой я руководствовался, давая здесь давеча свои объяснения, мне неизвестен, я когда-то, разыскивая материалы по ремонту и настройке язычковых инструментов, обнаружил её в инете и сохранил на своём компьютере, но где именно её откопал тоже, увы, теперь не помню. Одним словом, источник в самом деле не внушающий большого доверия, но я ему поверил и в мою логику там всё уложилось, а, кроме того, на безрыбье, простите, и рак - рыба. Вот, если угодно, я могу привести цитаты из той статьи:Цитата:


> _Высота звучания язычка изменяется в процессе его механической обработки, которая создает в теле язычка напряжения. Их релаксация приводит к последующему изменению жесткости в месте крепления язычка и, как следствие, к изменению высоты звука. При обработке язычок нагревается, и в процессе остывания в нем также изменяются напряжение и высота звука. В результате явлений релаксации звук, издаваемый язычком, повышается довольно быстро после окончания его настройки; для разных язычков это повышение различно [36]. _


 Цитата:


> _Существенный момент проверки настройки: окончательный контроль должен выполняться не ранее, чем через сутки после последней настройки, то есть когда будет практически закончен процесс релаксации механических напряжений и строй станет устойчивым._


Дабы не распространять более вредоносный бред, тем более, что и автор топика склонен именно к такой оценке моих жалких потуг, я со своими советами, пожалуй, попритихну. В самом деле, пусть за дело возьмутся по-настоящему грамотные люди, знакомые с обсуждаемыми здесь проблемами не понаслышке. Собственно самый толковый и универсальный совет уже даден:Цитата:


> Продайте, добавьте денег и купите себе нормальный аппарат!


 Всё абсолютно логично и никакого бреда. Остаётся надеяться, что тот, кто купит этот "ненормальный" аппарат, не объявится на данном форуме и не станет здесь докучать своими вопросами серьёзным и солидным людям.


----------



## SibBayan.ru (8 Дек 2011)

MAN писал:


> Высота звучания язычка изменяется в процессе его механической обработки, которая создает в теле язычка напряжения. Их релаксация приводит к последующему изменению жесткости в месте крепления язычка и, как следствие, к изменению высоты звука. При обработке язычок нагревается, и в процессе остывания в нем также изменяются напряжение и высота звука. В результате явлений релаксации звук, издаваемый язычком, повышается довольно быстро после окончания его настройки; для разных язычков это повышение различно [36].
> Существенный момент проверки настройки: окончательный контроль должен выполняться не ранее, чем через сутки после последней настройки, то есть когда будет практически закончен процесс релаксации механических напряжений и строй станет устойчивым.


Этот текст взят из Порвенкова "Акустика и настройка..." Но этот умный человек не станет советовать строить с упреждением. Это первое. Второе. Это всё относится к фабрикам, к инструментам с новыми голосами, которые недавно изготовили, недавно прошли предварительную настройку и т.д. 
Хотя, если как Вы выразились "пилить" голоса на "устаканившемся" инструменте, то они будут изменять не только через сутки, пока одну октаву делаете--предыдущая расползётся. Если настраивать инструмент грамотно (не новый), то спустя сутки ( а Юпитер, например, строится 3-4 дня и уплывшие всё равно подстроишь в процессе) уплывёт совсем немного голосов, опять же бывают инструменты, которые просто не держат строй--но это единицы-- либо не качественный либо уже уставший металл и плохие залоги. При нормальной настройке Вы всегда всегда почувствуете голоса, которые требуют повышенного внимания и в процессе настройки их контролируешь и по возможности устраняешь причины уплывания.


----------



## MAN (8 Дек 2011)

vit74 писал:


> Но этот умный человек не станет советовать строить с упреждением...


 Так это умный, а я-то глупый и рассуждал следующим образом. Зачем (при повышении тона) пытаться настраивать голос сразу на нужную частоту, если заранее знаешь, что она в результате этих самых явлений релаксации повысится дополнительно (а если ты опытный настройщик, думал я, то и знаешь на сколько примерно). Ведь потом же придётся стачивать металл у пятки, чтобы её обратно понизить, а это без особой нужды вроде как не очень желательно. Не лучше ли будет остановиться на частоте несколько ниже требуемой, а продолжить через сутки, приближаясь к точной настройке постепенно (именно это я имел в виду, говоря о методе последовательных итераций)? Но раз это всё полная ерунда, а тем более по отношению к неновому инструменту, ещё раз прошу простить меня на глупом и безграмотном слове.


----------

